# Thursday - Saturday Catawba



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Give me a shout in the radio eman or ed. White and blue fishmaster. Red Ford. Going to try the night bite tonight by the cans...


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

I have ipilot problems gonna be handicapped


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

How did we ever catch fish without it.


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

I gunna run up agian tomorrow did pretty good yesterday in the dirty water


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Got a few so far . About 3 to 4 ft rollers. Ww


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Eman89so said:


> Got a few so far . About 3 to 4 ft rollers. Ww


Be safe out there! Hope you slay 'em!


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

It's bumpy .. 4 keepers. We're away from everyone 16fow


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Ended up with our 2 limits and a throw back. Tough day


----------



## jim kat (Sep 23, 2014)

Drifted just east of turtle creek today. Picked up four in about 14 fow.. slow pickings.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

Has anyone tried targeting those fish on the surface in that area? Would a rattling rogue or rip stick work. I thought about casting one but never did.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Eman89so said:


> Ended up with our 2 limits and a throw back. Tough day


Good job eman. Way to stay persistent! Are you going to be out next weekend? Forgot if I asked you that or not...


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes I will be Friday and Saturday


----------



## Rob Fitch (Jul 31, 2014)

Eman89so said:


> Yes I will be Friday and Saturday


I'll be out Fri morning give me a shout I'm eye paiger on channel 79


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Lakes all mud now in close


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm heading up tomorrow and planning on fishing by 11am out of fenwicks. If any one is out in the morning and could tell me what the lake is doing I'd appreciate it. Might just stay inside early and fish east harbor. In a 17ft deep v tracker. Thanks


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Fishballz said:


> I'm heading up tomorrow and planning on fishing by 11am out of fenwicks. If any one is out in the morning and could tell me what the lake is doing I'd appreciate it. Might just stay inside early and fish east harbor. In a 17ft deep v tracker. Thanks


You mean today or Saturday?


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Today but we'll be out tomorrow too. Not as concerned tomorrow with the SSW winds forcasted


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm here in front of Ww 1 short and very bumpy again


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Mostly rolling 3s


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you much!


----------



## gravy10 (Mar 18, 2015)

Eman89so said:


> Mostly rolling 3s


THANKS for the report any keepers yet


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Just 2


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

Networthy said:


> Has anyone tried targeting those fish on the surface in that area? Would a rattling rogue or rip stick work. I thought about casting one but never did.


"Ya don't know unless ya throw!"
I'm hoping to go up Monday and get my boat ready for 1st trip this season. I hear jigging blade baits is working. I want to try rattle traps too. Would not be surprised if your surface baits worked. I'm always up for trying different things.


----------



## 73SC4Duck&Eyes (Jan 13, 2017)

What's this east blow doing to the mud situation? Unfortunately MODIS has been hit and miss today because of the cloud cover.


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Horrible . Mud the entire way out . All reefs are mud covered went all the way to big pick still mud . Wind was alot NE. 3 to 5s most of day . Ended with 15 only 4 keepers.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Areas we hit out about 3/4-1 mile NE from TC was 3-6 inch visibility. I took a nice wave over the back of my STX enough to get my feet wet. I thought they said 1-3s today? First time I've ever had water splash past the livewell but I also had 3 guys fishing the back of the boat. 

Any others on here with an STX have that happen? My guess that particular wave was more than 3ft. I did not like it one bit. Thinking about doing a splash shield or something. 

Happy hooker and the little bait shack at WW were out of shiners at 0715. We used some frozen shiners from last year that I kept in a water/ wd40 solution lol. Basically it was a nice time but winds from the ENE were doing us no favors.


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

More like 3 to 5 all day


----------



## Rob Fitch (Jul 31, 2014)

4to6


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

We took one wave all I seen was water all around me i was like here we go... now all that mud is through the reefs might be better by Sunday with the strong South winds coming . ..


----------



## Rob Fitch (Jul 31, 2014)

Saw 3to5 for Sunday


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll be back at it in the morning then next Friday . See what happens


----------



## Rob Fitch (Jul 31, 2014)

Good luck be careful


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Continuous ENE winds for 2 days convinced me that the 2 footers they were calling for would be at least that, so we stayed home. got ready for nest Friday.


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

4 keepers today and fished til 5 . Got beat around good. Tomorrow going to be alot bumpier than expected I think


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Out here in the fleet trolling. I'm on 79 say eman or ed


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Eman89so said:


> Out here in the fleet trolling. I'm on 79 say eman or ed


Doing anything?


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Got 2 in 5 minutes then nothing else . Good marks . It's starting to blow now. Bandits


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Sheepshead have taken over cone reef btw. Here's 1 of the fish


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Eman89so said:


> Sheepshead have taken over cone reef btw. Here's 1 of the fish


good you getting some fish.
please go to this page and fill that up when you have time.than the people will start using that.it will help lot of people.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/real-time-wind-waves-report.312522/

thanks snag


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

We were out at Locust Friday morning, solid 1-3' waves with occasional set of 4'. I got my limit on silver blade bait with blue back. I had an advantage over my crew, I was fishing the chum line they put out for me. Worked like a charm. We fished about 1/2 mile from the pack.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Eman89so said:


> Sheepshead have taken over cone reef btw. Here's 1 of the fish


Umm, that is a walleye you are holding there.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

fishhogg said:


> Umm, that is a walleye you are holding there.


Think he has 2 separate statements here. Sheephead on the reefs and here's one of the fish he caught, of the right species...


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Correct fish


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Think he has 2 separate statements here. Sheephead on the reefs and here's one of the fish he caught, of the right species...


I know, this was my poor abilities at a little humor!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

With all this darn wind, haven't been able to get out much. Forgot what they looked like lol. Had it planned for 3 days this weekend at Magee East but ENE, N winds predicted are going to side line me again looks like. Praying for a miracle but it looks bad. Not going out there to get beat up in 4'+ waves. I don't mess around with NE winds. Guess the fish will be out of Cleveland soon anyway but I love to jig for them. Mother nature wins again


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> With all this darn wind, haven't been able to get out much. Forgot what they looked like lol. Had it planned for 3 days this weekend at Magee East but ENE, N winds predicted are going to side line me again looks like. Praying for a miracle but it looks bad. Not going out there to get beat up in 4'+ waves. I don't mess around with NE winds. Guess the fish will be out of Cleveland soon anyway but I love to jig for them. Mother nature wins again


Yea, this darn wind has screwed up all my trips so far this year. Between not being able to go, to being rough, and just plain muddy water. It should settle down soon I hope. Then it will be game on.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

fishhogg said:


> Yea, this darn wind has screwed up all my trips so far this year. Between not being able to go, to being rough, and just plain muddy water. It should settle down soon I hope. Then it will be game on.


Amen. For a new dad with a full time job (me), it's been TOUGH. Seems like if you can't call off spur the moment during the week (the good days are ALWAYS during the work week!) you're shafted. The weekends have been nothing better than garbage. What can we do...


----------



## fishinfrank (Feb 22, 2012)

My buddy and I trolled just south of the cans near the transition line. Lots of marks 5_10 ft below the surface. Tried different baits different speeds 15-25 back, no takers. 35 and 75 , 1.4 to 1.8 was the ticket.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Amen. For a new dad with a full time job (me), it's been TOUGH. Seems like if you can't call off spur the moment during the week (the good days are ALWAYS during the work week!) you're shafted. The weekends have been nothing better than garbage. What can we do...


Agreed!!!
Had thursday-sunday off the last 2 weeks and thur-sund this week. Figured 3 weekends in a row....should be able to fish at least 1 day. Pulled the plug on all of them and stayed at work. Might as well save those vacation days for some decent weather later in the year.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

spectrum said:


> Agreed!!!
> Had thursday-sunday off the last 2 weeks and thur-sund this week. Figured 3 weekends in a row....should be able to fish at least 1 day. Pulled the plug on all of them and stayed at work. Might as well save those vacation days for some decent weather later in the year.


Agreed. I love being on the water regardless and I enjoy trolling but man, it's hard to beat a hot jig bite on the western basin! I'm pretty bummed I only got out once for a short 4 hours and 4 fish but better than being sidelined completely. It'll be nice when the fish are closer to me out of Avon and Cle. Not so hard to go fish spur the moment on a hot report and good conditions. Tight lines buddy!


----------

